# south fla deer 10 & 8



## honestjim (Jan 1, 2016)

11/20/15  10 point my biggest And 11/25/15 8 point.  Got them on my 20 acres in South fla. Sarasota County. This is 2 of five we got.And 3 weeks left..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 2, 2016)

Sweet!  Congrats on your success!


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2016)

That 10 is a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice, I like that remington rifle too.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 9, 2016)

Heck of a season.  Congrats!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 10, 2016)

That 10 really IS a beauty.


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Great looking bucks! Congrats!


----------

